# Luxotic Noisy Cricket Hybrid Mech



## Chukin'Vape (10/4/18)

Just found pictures of this new bad boy - it looks soooooo puuuurdy!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor (10/4/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Just found pictures of this new bad boy - it looks soooooo puuuurdy!
> View attachment 128467
> 
> 
> View attachment 128468


This will be a must have

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/4/18)

@Chukin'Vape @Cor , its advertised for $ 46.99 for the mod only, $ 65.99 including atty on 3FVape site. Hope someone will bring it in at a good price, may change my style again to suit this one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor (10/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Chukin'Vape @Cor , its advertised for $ 46.99 for the mod only, $ 65.99 including atty on 3FVape site. Hope someone will bring it in at a good price, may change my style again to suit this one!


I was lucky to get a v1 from @BioHAZarD and then i fell in love i got a v2 at a steal then the love just over came me for pwm mods so the "v3" will complete my collection.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (10/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Chukin'Vape @Cor , its advertised for $ 46.99 for the mod only, $ 65.99 including atty on 3FVape site. Hope someone will bring it in at a good price, may change my style again to suit this one!



If this kit is under R900 bucks it would be worth getting the whole thing. 

Here is an idea of size


@Cor @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (10/4/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> If this kit is under R900 bucks it would be worth getting the whole thing.
> 
> Here is an idea of size
> View attachment 128527
> ...


I think I agree with that, it's on pre-order at this stage, but I really like the look of it and would definately like to have one as well. It's something out of the ordinary and I think I may be able to justify that I really"need" it. As to what atty wil look good on top, if the one included is not up to what is needed, that may be another "need" that may have to be satisfied.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (10/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I think I agree with that, it's on pre-order at this stage, but I really like the look of it and would definately like to have one as well. It's something out of the ordinary and I think I may be able to justify that I really"need" it. As to what atty wil look good on top, if the one included is not up to what is needed, that may be another "need" that may have to be satisfied.


Ime pairing my v2 with a goon OG 24mm and my v1 with a troll v2 22mm i think i need a goon 22mm for the v1 and a goon 1.5 for the "v3" should be a killer team of note.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

